# Every day wearable back protection?



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Rather than derail another thread, I thought I’d start one about lightweight/every day wearable back/spine protection.

I’m a big fan of the principle of “find something you’ll actually wear all the time”. Because while it’s easy to find good protection for DH/lift access days, but most of us won’t bother wearing it on our day to day trail rides.

I have some Leatt airflex pro elbow guards that perfectly fit that mantra. I’ve worn them on rides over 103f, and never thought about them. And sure they don’t have the protection of some beefy DH pads, but definitely enough to reduce the severity of the day to day types of crashes most people have. 

I’m looking for something similar for a back protector. Mostly that seems that I’m looking at level 1 class protection (the lightest weight), and likely something that is a vest, or maybe a hydration pack with one built in. The hydration packs seem like the easiest solution… but in my experience those tend to move around on my back a fair bit. So I’m not sure that would be as effective.

Does anyone else use a product like this? What do you wear?


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Honestly, I only rely on a (sturdy) hydration pack for back protection. Yeah, not great, but when it's 100 degrees plus weeks on end, the less I pile on, the better. Probably not the response you're looking for, but for daily riding, a sturdy hydration pack is better than nothing. 

I've thought about making a protective layer that I can integrate into my hydration pack using thermoform material like Kydex or HOLSTEX. Cheap and easy to form using a heat gun. Maybe layer it and bind the layers and the whole stack to the pack using rivets. Just not sure I can make it to be comfortable enough.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I agree with the hydration pack angle...a good pack, not the thin, fabric-only models like some of the original Camelback types. With some padding in back interface area and the protection of the water bladder...at least as long as the water lasts...you have some decent protection that isn't over the top, Red Bull Rampage spine protection. Sure...for off road motorcycle stuff I wear a full body armor setup that gives a lot more protection, but mountain biking in less than RBR applications, that would be oppressive and hard to live with. Still, even at Moab on most of the rides where you're really sending it in the rocky terrain, I wore a light set of upper body armor with a Camelback hydration pack on the back...shouder cups, bicep cups, chest and back panels, elbow/forearm guards, knee/shin guards, and a full face MTB helmet. Too much?...well...I've flown off the bike on Porcupine and slid down steeps in Bartlett Wash and was always able to get up and continue the fun. Everyone has to approach this issue of safety gear and armor at their own pace IMO, and I don't get my shorts in a wad if someone wants to go full bubble wrap protection or go without a helmet. For me personally, the head/face area and back need some kind of protection all the time. Back protection like a padded pack or even body armor won't guarantee against all back injuries by any means, but any help there is appreciated.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

appreciate the replies so far.

As I said, I err on the side of too much protection generally speaking, but I try to keep it as low profile as possible.

Currently I'm wearing knee, elbow, and hip pads (built into the chamois), as well as a full face helmet.

Ive got a CE level 2 chest/back protection for when I go to the bike park, and while it is comfortable, it's a bit warm for pedaling around (except in the depths of winter).

I wear a hydration pack on each ride, so one with protection built in does seem like an easy way to add it. But maybe I have my pack set fairly loose. As the pack moves around a fair bit when I ride. And that makes me skeptical that a hydration pack protector would stay in place well enough to be of much use. Any thoughts on that?

Because of that, I've been searching around for dedicated base layer type solutions like these:






ION Protection Vest Scrub AMP | Jenson USA







www.jensonusa.com










POC Spine VPD Air Vest | Jenson USA







www.jensonusa.com





Plus a few others.


----------



## Muggsly (Nov 9, 2005)

There was just a GMBN Tech about their new Bluegrass back protector that was used by a decent number for Enduro riders and definitely looked like a lightweight shirt. Almost had me considering running one.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

graft a dianese pro-armor g1 
onto a hydration pack using parachute cord stitching


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Muggsly said:


> There was just a GMBN Tech about their new Bluegrass back protector that was used by a decent number for Enduro riders and definitely looked like a lightweight shirt. Almost had me considering running one.


I actually really like this one, but any time I go to try to find it available for purchase in the US, I run into a brick wall.

But yeah, this is the type of thing I'm considering. I'm lucky enough to live in a fairly cool area, so over half the year I'm riding in a base layer anyway. So if I could mitigate a bit of risk, that would be great.


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

I think there are 2 categories, over shirt and under shirt. I've experimented with a few options.

I tried the ION scrub vest under a shirt. IMO its too hot for anything more than 80 degree days. It has great back coverage though. Bluegrass now has a D30 seamless vest that has probably slightly better ventilation but I think it will still be hot. YMMV.
The POC VPD Air backpack is more comfortable, has some storage (can be a hydration pack too) but doesn't cover the lower spine. Thats good in that I can still use a hip pack but bad that it doesn't cover the lower spine. This is currently my "go-to" trail ride back protector. Yeah, the back gets sweaty but its not bad.
The POC VPD System Back looks interesting as a breathable option with good coverage. Zero pockets though.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

EVOC FR Enduro, built in back protector.

I have the Blackline, it comes in tall sizes which is nice; so many water packs are short.

I haven't taken any really big hits, but I have rolled on my back and the pack cushioned the impact.

I ride with a full face and knee pads, the back protector was a no brainer, esp in a pack like this cuz you can't tell it has a back protector built in.

The next step up in protection makes the pack kinda rigid...


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

Backpack with build-in back protector is a good option if you using backpacks regularly, or maybe something like POC VPD System Back Protector or Bluegrass Seamless Lite D3O Protector Shirt will also be good option for daily use.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

No personal experience with one, but I would probably look at a USWE pack with back protector built in. I have one of their regular backpacks and the no-bounce thing is legit. As I mentioned in the other thread, I just wear it over my chest/back protector and don't really think about it once I'm moving.


----------



## avlfj40 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a USWE Patriot and really like it. It's big enough and provides me with peace of mind when I'm riding park or technical terrain. Patriot™ 15 / With CE-Certified Back Protector

The straps really do a good job keeping it from bouncing around.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Hydration pack makes the most sense. You'll get to drop all that water bottle, tool and tube weight off the bike too. I had a POC protection pack but decided a standard pack was enough back protection. As mentioned already, a bladder with water plus the pack itself especially with rain gear or whatever is going to soak up impacts really well. It's funny that the whole back inserts for packs came right when people dumped packs for bottles or fanny packs. I kind of see that as pack companies doing their best to get people to keep buying packs. If we really needed more protection it seems like all these back inserts would have happened even when everyone was riding with packs. An insert can only add protection of course. I'm not anti inserts, I just think a standard pack will have your back.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I have a couple of packs and a Fox D30 shirt w/chest and shoulder as well as a back protector. The D30 shirt is nice, but I only use it when I don't carry a full pack, and of course the pads are removeable so you don't need to use the shoulder and chest pads if you don't want. It goes well with my fanny pack or for riding park. 

For longer rides the EVOC protector packs are great. I have a FR16 and recently got a Neo. Neo is the best pack I've ever owned, super comfy and has all the features, but it weighs about a full lb more vs the FR16s. Neo is a level 2 rated pack, where other packs have level 1 protectors in them... but the pack as a system isn't actually rated for anything, it's just a pack w/ a level 1 protector in it. There's a BIG difference but I also think the FR16 is going to work fine in a vast majority of situations. So, I got the Neo for a good price but wasn't sure I was going to keep it until I used it... It seemed like it might be too stiff but it's not, it's very comfortable and ventilates the back better vs the FR16 too. So the only downside is that extra lb. 

A regular pack with stuff in it may or may not work well. If you have a hard object like a pump it can be an issue and if you don't have much in the pack then it won't work either.


----------



## WhatsUpcountry (Mar 1, 2020)

I've got a camelback that has a built in back protector. Not 100% coverage like some of the dedicated DH pads but it would definitely be a big plus if I landed spine first on a rock or something. the fact that it has water and storage makes it easy to wear, especially on longer rides.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

shakazulu12 said:


> No personal experience with one, but I would probably look at a USWE pack with back protector built in. I have one of their regular backpacks and *the no-bounce thing is legit*.


Agree 100%!


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

I've confirmed that Bluegrass doesn't sell in the US right now (which explains why I can't figure out how to buy their products ). Which is a bummer, as their models look the best to me right now.

I'd never even heard of USWE packs, I'll definitely start looking into those. I've looked at the EVOC packs, and they look nice, but man, at least where I'm looking they seem to be super pricey (~$260?). I also see POC has a few packs that appear to be similar in intent. And, I seemed to remember Camelbak doing a protective pack... but it looks like its out of production now.

The POC Spine VPD air Vest, and Ion Scrub amp Protection Vest are others that I'm still looking into. And while they look great, they don't look super breathable.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Maybe the Dainese one? Bonus is it has a zipper so you can actually peel it off after rides.

Dainese Trail Skins Vest


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Any back protector that's part of a compression shirt is going to be hot even in cool temps. At least with pack protection you can take it off while taking a break, and loosen it up to breath better on dedicated climbs.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

The Camelbak one is still available: CamelBak K.U.D.U. Protector 10 7 L Hydration Pack | REI Outlet

i have one and recommend it. It is big and rather hot with the full pack attached, but works great for all day excursions (includes storage and space for a bladder). With the larger bag zipped off it is not too hot and you still get 2 large jersey style back pockets and 2 hip pockets. I just wish the protector only offered a lashing point to attach an extra layer or something.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

The Evo that I own has back protection built in, a hydration pack, and a mesh backing to allow air flow. Storage isn't insanely great with a load of water, though.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

DennisT said:


> The Evo that I own has back protection built in, a hydration pack, and a mesh backing to allow air flow. Storage isn't insanely great with a load of water, though.


Do you have a link to that one or is it no longer available.? I tried to find it but don't think I found what you are talkimg about.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Monty219 said:


> Do you have a link to that one or is it no longer available.? I tried to find it but don't think I found what you are talkimg about.


Sorry, my bad. I have several Evocs. One has hydration, another has back protection. The Stage 12L won't protect you if you slam into a rock, but for most flat impacts it's pretty good (ask me how I know  )

Edit: EVOC, ffs.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

ocnLogan said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone.
> 
> I've confirmed that Bluegrass doesn't sell in the US right now (which explains why I can't figure out how to buy their products ). Which is a bummer, as their models look the best to me right now.
> 
> ...


If you want to try out an EVOC pack I'll be letting go of my FR16 Blackline. $50 + shipping! Well used but no issues...


----------

